# NFAA indoor nationals question.



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Not a pro here. But , had a quick question. Already searched the NFAA site.
If I was only a member of the NAA , can I shoot at the NFAA indoors nationals.
And the indoor Sectionals???

Rob B.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Per the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws (which IS available on the NFAA website)

Article III Membership

Paragraph 8

8. National Archery Association (NAA) membership.
8.1 Membership in the NAA may be substituted for the NFAA membership requirements for the purpose of competing in NFAA tournaments, in NFAA Divisions and styles only. 

So YES, as a NAA (Now USA Archery) member, you can participate in the NFAA National and Sectional events.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi, I believe the rule(s) stated above apply to sectional level and higher (national) NFAA tournaments only, which is what you were specifically asking about. I just wanted to add that the USAA membership reciprocity requirement may not pertain to your state NFAA tournaments - that is left up to the state orgs to decide whether to extend the reciprocity to their state-level NFAA tournaments.

>>------>


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for that info CHPro. I checked into it and just joined the NFAA . 
Appreciate the feedback though. 

Rob B.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Rob thank you and WELCOME TO THE NFAA


----------

